# Best place to buy my own Slimline Dish for self install



## lowjeep (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey guys. Just wondering if you all could advise me as to the best place to buy a slimline dish so I can do a self install. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tell you what man they are very difficult to install and align. I would just talk DirecTV into doing it for free.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I got my AT9 (Side car) from EBay. I guess you are always taking a chance with Ebay, but I have purchased 2 HR20, 1 H20 and Zinwell WB68 multiswitch for Ebay. None have had to be returned.

EDIT: If you do it yourself, put it in a place that is easy to get to.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

www.solidsignal.com

Get a meter while you are shopping. They are not hard to install, but you really need a meter.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

If you have an HR20 or an H20 you can use the signal meter on the receiver. I installed my Slimline and really didn't have any problem. When 103(b) went live I had to get up on the ladder and tweak the tilt a bit, not I have all signals in the 90's on all birds. I ordered my dish and multiswitch from solidsignal.com.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I will say one thing, there is a great feeling of satifaction in doing it yourself. Good luck in what ever you decide to do. We will be here to help with any problems you may have.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Same as RD.... used only the signal meters on the reciever. Also purchased everything from Solid Signal, including new RG 6, compression fittings, etc. Good retailer. Had to send back bad LNB when initially got dish as was cracked. No issues.....


----------



## 248 F1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Another vote for Solid Signal. Got mine there. And buy a meter if your dish location makes hauling out a receiver .....and small TV ....... and an extension cord impractical. The meter I bought (Acutrac 22 Pro MkII) was simple to use and cut my aiming / install time significantly.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

I will be the third to recommend http://www.solidsignal.com/


----------



## Anonuser (Jan 15, 2007)

I got mine off Ebay from this seller. Transaction was smooth, and shipping was fast.

http://stores.ebay.com/TOPSET-TECHNOLOGIES


----------



## holtzd (Jul 30, 2007)

I bought mine from Solid Signal and installed it myself without the use of one of those meters. The signals I get on 103(b) are in the 80's and 90's and even a couple at 100. I followed the directions that came with the dish and used the meter built into the HR20. I talked to my step son via cell phone while he was in the house telling me what the meter was reading while I was on the roof aligning the dish. I've had DirecTV for several years and no DirecTV tech has ever been to my house. I don't trust them. Chances are you would get someone that didn't know anymore about it then you do.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Me, I got DIRECTV to install it for free. I could have installed it myself (and just had them drop it off), but I watched, he did a good job, why DIY when I wouldn't have done that part any better? 

I did install all the cables in the house, hidden and almost none showing on the outside. (Short run from dish to grounding and cover box.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

lowjeep said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering if you all could advise me as to the best place to buy a slimline dish so I can do a self install. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA


Hell get directv to do the free install (aka all the heavy work) ... then fix it yourself


----------



## Bigworm (Sep 2, 2007)

I got mine at http://www.thesatelliteshop.net They actually had slightly better prices than solid signal. They offer package deals as well, w/ or w/out multiswitch etc. I installed myself without a meter, simply using the receiver. It`s harder than a round dish, but it can be done. After I installed I called Directv for a fine tune,just to be safe. One suggestion I can make, depending on where you plan to install is to buy the optional monopoles for stability. They really make a diffrence in high winds.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I had to buy my own...

You can get them from ebay (really cheap, but I still don't trust the place...), newegg.com, solidsignal, and a few other places.

I installed it myself as well, and it's very easy. If you've ever installed a dish before, the slimline dish shouldn't be any problem.

I installed mine on a mast in our backyard. Just point it towards a clear spot in the sky and make sure you anchor it down pretty well .

The only thing is, I wasn't able to find a 'pole' that fit it exactly...I ended up using a 1-1/2 inch galvanized steel pole (about 8 feet w/ 2.5 feet in the ground)...you may want to bring the roof mount pole to home depot (if your'e going to install it on the ground) and see if they have anything to exactly match that size. The pole I have works, but it doesn't fit 'perfectly' but it also doesn't move as well (and that's what you want...

Since the DIY's in the thread posted some signal readings...

I get nothing lower than 95 on all satellites except for 99 and 101(a). Those very between 70-80... 101(b) has nothing below a 95 and a few 100s...


----------



## tw0053 (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought mine on ebay for $63.49 with shipping and got it setup yesterday.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

lowjeep said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering if you all could advise me as to the best place to buy a slimline dish so I can do a self install. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA


Got mine ebay $45+shipping.


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

Believe it or not, NewEgg has them, and at a very good price. I purchased one last week and it arrived perfectly.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882250004

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

B Newt said:


> Got mine ebay $45+shipping.


OT
Nice avitar, where I have I seen that before?


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

lowjeep said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering if you all could advise me as to the best place to buy a slimline dish so I can do a self install. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA


When I purchased mine of ebay a year ago, the slim lines were packed two to a box. So the vendor split and repacked them, and you guessed it, mine arrived sans directions and a couple bolts and screws. That vendor didn't care. I've had problems with some solid signal orders, but they are there and eventually make things right.

You may already know this but:

Are you replacing an old round or 3LNB dish? Have you installed a dish yourself and did you have any difficulty?

A couple things to keep in mind, if you have trees, the 5LNB dish may need to go in a different place as the old round dish.

The 5LNB needs good coax for the 103 bird, the connectors are tricky to install, but you can purchase pre-made lengths from solid signal and I assume others. The dish itself comes equipped to connect to 4 different receivers.

You shouldn't multiplex OTA onto the sat coax.

The larger 5LNB needs a more sturdy mount than the oval or round dishes.

The 5LNB needs a more precise alignment than 3LNBs, but that just takes some patience. No big problem.

You can certainly take shortcuts and perhaps make it work, its up to you.


----------



## dmaninphx (Sep 13, 2007)

Circuit City has them....99 bucks


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

dmaninphx said:


> Circuit City has them....99 bucks


What Circuit City has for $99 is the standard (and now obsolete) 3 LNB dish. I haven't seen any of the big retailers sell these yet (unless, of course, it's mail order).

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## lowjeep (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the great replys and tips everyone. I actually already had D* setup the 5lnb at my house for free. Problem is I need one for a cabin that I occasionally take one of my H20s to when I go there. Already have a 3 lnb dish that I aligned so this will replace that. Thanks again.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

techrep said:


> OT
> Nice avitar, where I have I seen that before?


The cat is ready for the cable guy.:hurah:


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

B Newt said:


> The cat is ready for the cable guy.:hurah:


"Hey Charlie, what's that red dot on your chest?" !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I got 2 Slimelines and back assembly's off of Ebay for 89.00. But be careful if you order off of Ebay, some people don't include the back assembly's, which is required in order to put the dish up.

As far as installation goes, it was not hard at all to put this dish up and aim it. But make sure that the dish is plumb, and have a friend around to give you a hand. And D* didn't have any issues with me installing everything myself.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Call DirecTV and schedule an install. it will probably be a month out. Three days later call the automated line and re-schedule the install for something in the next week or so (sometimes their online service even works...but rarely) to allow the change.
When the installer comes ask him/her to just leave the dish and receiver...since you want to do the install. if you sign the paper-work they will probably be delighted.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Whenever I see one of these threads I generally just shake my head and move on. I guess I just felt compelled to chime in on this one.

I know that installing your own dish is a macho thing to do, but seriously.... Why anyone would want to go out and buy all the equipment, climb around on their roof or whatever, and work in a simmering attic when all you have to do is pick up the phone to get someone to do it all for free is incomprehensible to me. I am a pathological do-it-yourselfer, but for things that actually save me some money.

The worst part is if you screw up the installation, you can't come on this forum and whine about it.:lol: Nor can you call up D* to demand your free Lexus because the installer was an hour late.


----------



## mdernst (Dec 24, 2005)

I also recommend Solid Signal - I've purchased many items from them over the years including my Slimline & Multiswitch which I installed myself.

One thing to remember about the Slimline that Solidsignal.com sells - it does not come with the monopole supports that are highly recommended when installing this heavier, higher wind loaded dish. I bought the 2 monopoles off of Ebay.

Mike


----------



## Schyler (Sep 8, 2006)

I bought my AT-9 from a local DirecTV installer.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Whenever I see one of these threads I generally just shake my head and move on. I guess I just felt compelled to chime in on this one.
> 
> I know that installing your own dish is a macho thing to do, but seriously.... Why anyone would want to go out and buy all the equipment, climb around on their roof or whatever, and work in a simmering attic when all you have to do is pick up the phone to get someone to do it all for free is incomprehensible to me. I am a pathological do-it-yourselfer, but for things that actually save me some money.
> 
> The worst part is if you screw up the installation, you can't come on this forum and whine about it.:lol: Nor can you call up D* to demand your free Lexus because the installer was an hour late.


I didn't have to climb on the roof or in an attic, everything was already set up, just a simple swap of cable between the 2 dishes. 

I agree with you're saying though. For those that don't have a clue as how to put one of these up, then they should call D* and have it done.

But for those of us "macho men" out here  I guess we just like the feeling of knowing its done right, and the satisfaction of doing it ourselves.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Whenever I see one of these threads I generally just shake my head and move on. I guess I just felt compelled to chime in on this one.
> 
> I know that installing your own dish is a macho thing to do, but seriously.... Why anyone would want to go out and buy all the equipment, climb around on their roof or whatever, and work in a simmering attic when all you have to do is pick up the phone to get someone to do it all for free is incomprehensible to me. I am a pathological do-it-yourselfer, but for things that actually save me some money.
> 
> The worst part is if you screw up the installation, you can't come on this forum and whine about it.:lol: Nor can you call up D* to demand your free Lexus because the installer was an hour late.


I don't know about "macho" but some of us are so anal that we would just end up doing everything over anyway. :lol:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Got mine from alorio1 on ebay for under $60 shipped in 3 days. Brand new, no missing parts.

I couldn't sweet talk my way into a free replacement, and know many techs probably aren't up to speed yet on the new sat anyway. So DIY was the best option for me, especially a simple dish swap and alignment. If I had a lot of cables to pull and a tough location, that's a different story.

Good luck.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

It is not just a matter of getting the dish, it is getting it installed. Perfectly. Or you won't be seeing the 103(b) satellite.

Here is someone who will get you a dish and install for free. If any of your cables are over a couple of years old they will install up to 125' x 4.

Call 800-DIRECTV.

- Craig


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Dazed & Confused said:


> but seriously.... Why anyone would want to go out and buy all the equipment, climb around on their roof or whatever, and work in a simmering attic when all you have to do is pick up the phone to get someone to do it all for free is incomprehensible to me.


Some people have their reasons that have nothing to do with machoism. For example, the post above where he wants it at a weekend cabin. D* isn't going to come out and do that. Others may have similar motivations.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

JDubbs413 said:


> Tell you what man they are very difficult to install and align. I would just talk DirecTV into doing it for free.


Its not that hard. Its only about 10% harder then the old 3lnb dishes and in someways I think they are easier to put up.


----------



## Meglos (Mar 17, 2006)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Whenever I see one of these threads I generally just shake my head and move on. I guess I just felt compelled to chime in on this one.
> 
> I know that installing your own dish is a macho thing to do, but seriously.... Why anyone would want to go out and buy all the equipment, climb around on their roof or whatever, and work in a simmering attic when all you have to do is pick up the phone to get someone to do it all for free is incomprehensible to me. I am a pathological do-it-yourselfer, but for things that actually save me some money.
> 
> The worst part is if you screw up the installation, you can't come on this forum and whine about it.:lol: Nor can you call up D* to demand your free Lexus because the installer was an hour late.


Self installation, for me at least, had _nothing_ to do with saving money (I knew from the beginning that it would cost me more money to self-install). It had _everything_ to do with getting it right, doing no damage to the house, and having everything done the way I wanted it.

And _not_ having the system grounded to the gas pipe, like an Ironwood guy did when, a few months earlier, I had elected to have a "professional" installer take a crack at our installation challenges. 

I guess I'm more of a "DIYer to get it done right and learn stuff in the process" type of guy than a "DIYer to save money" type of guy.


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

Would D* come out and do an install at the OPs cabin, if he does not have an account there? He wants to bring his receiver occasionally.

If you do the install, the vertical mast on the mount has to be plumb! very important.

solid signal has install videos.

good luck.


----------



## doubled (Sep 18, 2007)

I shopped solid signal for my Slimline. Purchased my switch and meter there too. As for the self-install/"professional install" argument... it can go both ways.

My upgrade needed a little more work than my local installer was willing to do. He wanted to put a pole mount in my front yard. I (my wife) wasn't happy with that option and the installer was unwilling to budge. 

I went the self install route and, although I had some out of pocket expense, I'm happy with the results.

For a more traditional install, I would have gone with D*'s install and saved some money.


----------



## 248 F1 (Sep 22, 2007)

doubled said:


> I shopped solid signal for my Slimline. Purchased my switch and meter there too. As for the self-install/"professional install" argument... it can go both ways.
> 
> My upgrade needed a little more work than my local installer was willing to do. He wanted to put a pole mount in my front yard. I (my wife) wasn't happy with that option and the installer was unwilling to budge.
> 
> ...


Ask D* to credit you. It couldn't hurt. I did ..... and they did. Credit me that is. And then they called me, TWICE, to apologize for the (non) installer.


----------



## fkostyun (Feb 15, 2007)

Ken S said:


> When the installer comes ask him/her to just leave the dish and receiver...since you want to do the install. if you sign the paper-work they will probably be delighted.


I did this myself, and my installer was SUPER happy!!! He even gave me his cell # so every time I have a d* install "scheduled" he grabs the WO and I have next day (or same day service with my parts lol!!!!)


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Whenever I see one of these threads I generally just shake my head and move on. I guess I just felt compelled to chime in on this one.
> 
> I know that installing your own dish is a macho thing to do, but seriously.... Why anyone would want to go out and buy all the equipment, climb around on their roof or whatever, and work in a simmering attic when all you have to do is pick up the phone to get someone to do it all for free is incomprehensible to me. I am a pathological do-it-yourselfer, but for things that actually save me some money.
> 
> The worst part is if you screw up the installation, you can't come on this forum and whine about it.:lol: Nor can you call up D* to demand your free Lexus because the installer was an hour late.


Has nothing to do with macho so much as anal. Most installers don't care if you want your cables tie wrapped every 8 inches throughout the enitre cable run. Most installers have no respect for a tie wrapped and color coded home wiring closet. Sorry, but once they start cutting tie wraps or not restrapping my wires, I just want to throw them out. I would much rather do any new hardware installs myself. That goes for all installers, not just D*'s.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Has nothing to do with macho so much as anal. Most installers don't care if you want your cables tie wrapped every 8 inches throughout the enitre cable run. Most installers have no respect for a tie wrapped and color coded home wiring closet. Sorry, but once they start cutting tie wraps or not restrapping my wires, I just want to throw them out. I would much rather do any new hardware installs myself. That goes for all installers, not just D*'s.


This exchange from you two is nauseating, annoying and irritating. I am Latino and bilingual. That means I speak, read and write both English and Spanish. Very seldom I inject the word macho in any conversation or writing. Macho in Spanish means male, period, that's it. The gender term (male) is far from super, gallant or brave. A lot of Americans have the misconception that macho is synonymous with extra testosterone, please? The reference to the other anatomical term is just as sickening.
Respectfully stated


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> This exchange from you two is nauseating, annoying and irritating. I am Latino and bilingual. That means I speak, read and write both English and Spanish. Very seldom I inject the word macho in any conversation or writing. Macho in Spanish means male, period, that's it. The gender term (male) is far from super, gallant or brave. A lot of Americans have the misconception that macho is synonymous with extra testosterone, please? The reference to the other anatomical term is just as sickening.
> Respectfully stated


No me lagos de pedo!


----------



## fragchild (Mar 5, 2007)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> This exchange from you two is nauseating, annoying and irritating. I am Latino and bilingual. That means I speak, read and write both English and Spanish. Very seldom I inject the word macho in any conversation or writing. Macho in Spanish means male, period, that's it. The gender term (male) is far from super, gallant or brave. A lot of Americans have the misconception that macho is synonymous with extra testosterone, please? The reference to the other anatomical term is just as sickening.
> Respectfully stated


For those who speak english only "macho" IS synonymous with extra testosterone. We don't care what the spanish verison is. Just like "Ménage à trois" we don't care that it means "household of three" To guys it's sex with 2 chicks. 
And it's funny that you're so offended, you pretty much fit the term "anal" as used in the context of this thread.

To stay on topic 
+1 for solidsignal.com for the dish


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Get it back on topic without the language discussion or this one will get the infamous "Thread Closed"


----------



## trapper (Nov 7, 2005)

Got mine from the installer. Slimline and WB68 switch for 40.00. Watch the neighborhoods for an installer, stop and ask. It will be the easiest money he makes all day.
PG


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

trapper said:


> Got mine from the installer. Slimline and WB68 switch for 40.00. Watch the neighborhoods for an installer, stop and ask. It will be the easiest money he makes all day.
> PG


Thats cool, I'm surprised he parted with one, but like you said, easiest money he made all day.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> I got 2 Slimelines and back assembly's off of Ebay for 89.00. But be careful if you order off of Ebay, some people don't include the back assembly's, which is required in order to put the dish up.
> 
> As far as installation goes, it was not hard at all to put this dish up and aim it. But make sure that the dish is plumb, and have a friend around to give you a hand. And D* didn't have any issues with me installing everything myself.


Finally got around to installing the 2nd Slimeline yesterday at my neighbor friends down the street, now all he has to do is upgrade his receiver. He helped me install mine about 3 months ago. These Slimelines are not that hard to install at all, as long as you follow the instructions and you know what you are doing of course. And the feeling you did it yourself, priceless.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations on a successful self-install. You do get to the point pretty rapidly where you can align them faster than you can put them together and install the mount.

BTW, for any who are shopping, I've gotten a reasonable price and very speedy drop-ship delivery on all of the Slimlines I have bought from Summit Source. They invariably have come with WNC LNB's.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

I personally found the slimline easier to install than the old 3LNB. I self installed both. The fine adjustments make it alot easier to peak than the 3LNB was. Aside from that its really no different than the 3LNB other than being bigger, needing the support braces, and making sure you have line of sight to all 5 orbital locations.


----------

